# Manassas, VA - Hank O/S Energetic



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adopt a German Shepherd Dog: Hank (SAR 677): Petfinder

*More About Hank (SAR 677)*

I am very good on a leash and I need some love, so come in and meet me! I am alert and energetic too. My owner moved and I am still a little confused about why I am here. But I am making the most of it because I know that someone will come and fall in love with me. 
*My Contact Info*


Prince William County Animal Shelter
Manassas, VA
703-792-6465


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

wow, He's beautiful. wonder how old?


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow- Look at him!


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

He's GORGEOUS.....just what you picture when you hear German Shepherd !!!! There MUST be someone in Virginia with a little extra love, and a nice space for his new bed........please, take him home. Kids would love this guy, and he'd be a terrific protecter !!! My kids always had the shep with them outside playing, and I can tell you, I NEVER worried. Some of our neighbors who were afraid of GSD's----actually adopted after being around ours. This guy is a winner....I wish I had room.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## toomanygsds (Jul 30, 2002)

Rumor has it that Handsome Hank was adopted yesterday.


----------

